# Tappan next week-



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Gonna hit Tappan probably Monday next week. Anyone been there lately?


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

No, let me know how you you do. Was wanting to hit that in November


----------



## Bigtankguy (Jun 29, 2017)

Was there today water temp 46 fish weren’t very active but caught a few... eyes and crappie.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Drove by last night. Guys fishing marina bridge. Saw one guy catch something.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

same guys have been at bridges all week.seen one catch something but I was going down 250.3 guys wading at the marina point most of the day one guy was up to his chest


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I used to do the bridge jigging twenty years back. pulled nice eyes there, sometimes there,d be six or more boats all gathered together.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

At Tappan yesterday from 9 till about 1:30. Caught 7 bass, one dink and six keepers, lost two nice fish, never saw em, the ones I lost I mean, all on cranks. Water temp 44 in Marina/Church area, 40 at the gas line and 46 near the dam. Had 2100 acres and 47 miles of shoreline all to myself


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

You may think you were alone, but there was a squatch or two watching from the tree line.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> You may think you were alone, but there was a squatch or two watching from the tree line.


I did feel as though I was being watched by an unknown entity, made me very nervous. Between Squatch and the rattlesnakes I have been very cautious out there....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> I did feel as though I was being watched by an unknown entity, made me very nervous. Between Squatch and the rattlesnakes I have been very cautious out there....


Probably just old crazy Larry. He's harmless for the most part.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Tappan I saw on lake level website is about 2 feet low. Thinking about heading out Wednesday in the early morning.. got a 16ft flat bottom boat... surely I can launch right? 
Main Target saugeye!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

You can launch even after the draw down is complete.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Good deal! Anybody else gonna be out??


----------

